# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Amateur Iwagumi

## syahan

Started my interest in Aquatic Planting since 2016. I continued my passion in 'Iwagumi' after doing readings and research about it.

Reading the posts posted in this forum helped to gain more understanding on Planted Tanks which will definitely assist me in my 'Iwagumi' set up.

Just like eveybody else here, I will be sharing about my 'Iwagumi' Set Up. I will be happy to here your advices and sharing.

Items/Materials:
1) ANS Crystal Tank - 60x30x36cm
2) Chihiros LED Lighting - E601S
3) ADA Aqua Soil - 9 Litre
4) ADA Power Sand Special - Size S
5) Plant: 1-2 Grow! Eleocharis 'Mini'

Currently going with DSM. Planning to continue with DSM for 6 weeks.






Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

Very neat start, bro! 

In my opinion, if the main rock being moved to the right a bit, it would look better. And the formation of rock also move to the right to create some balance. 

Hope the DSM is going well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

Very neat start, bro! 

In my opinion, if the main rock being moved to the right a bit, it would look better. And the formation of rock also move to the right to create some balance. 

Hope the DSM is going well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## syahan

> Very neat start, bro! 
> 
> In my opinion, if the main rock being moved to the right a bit, it would look better. And the formation of rock also move to the right to create some balance. 
> 
> Hope the DSM is going well. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro..trying to keep it neat and do it proper from the start...thanks for the suggestions bro...but abit too late cos the hairgrass all planted..wah really took me long time to saparate the hairgrass to smaller clumps n planting...took a few hr to finish it..but enjoy every moment of it...

Just a quistion...do i need to cover the tank fully or fully but with holes or no need to cover..cos the tank look humid and with the heat from the light n the room temp will trap the hot air in..more like sauna for the hairgrass..keeping the light on for 8-10 hr

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

Ya, I bet the planting process is very challenging and also enjoyable! Haha!

Yes, you should cover the tank with cling-wrap to keep the moist environment and poke few small holes for ventilation. It is kind of greenhouse effect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## syahan

> Ya, I bet the planting process is very challenging and also enjoyable! Haha!
> 
> Yes, you should cover the tank with cling-wrap to keep the moist environment and poke few small holes for ventilation. It is kind of greenhouse effect. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes yes..hahaha...yah i did cover the tank and make abit of opening at both end of the tank..but the tank become so fog up..and can feel the heat in the tank..not sure if tis is ok..tot of making a bigger opening for the heat in the tank to escape..

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

That is the good sign that the tank has enough moisture. Poking few holes on top for ventilation is fine. When you see the root start spreading around, then more holes can be poke gradually to introduce more ventilation and CO2 intake to the tank.  :Smile:

----------


## syahan

> That is the good sign that the tank has enough moisture. Poking few holes on top for ventilation is fine. When you see the root start spreading around, then more holes can be poke gradually to introduce more ventilation and CO2 intake to the tank.


Aha..noted bro..is there any chance of molding or algae for DSM..my main concern are molding cos of the high humidty...as for algae not sure can get with DSM..

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

Molding, yes. It might appear during DSM. Just try to use clean water for fuming the tank if you can. But even it is there, not to worry much, algae eater can take care of them after you flood the tank. Algae is very minimal, if any, using this method.

----------


## syahan

> Molding, yes. It might appear during DSM. Just try to use clean water for fuming the tank if you can. But even it is there, not to worry much, algae eater can take care of them after you flood the tank. Algae is very minimal, if any, using this method.


Ok noted bro..thanks for the info n time to reply..appricate it..will post more updates pic weekly till flooding stage...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## syahan

Hi guys!I It is week 1 of DSM.Some areas of browning and some new growth of plant seen. However, no moulds and fungus seen so far.

My Daily routine through out the week..
- Lights on for 10-12hrs.

- Mist twice daily; morning and evening with de-chlorinated tap water using 'Seachem Prime'.

- Wiped the vapors seen on the glass of the tank on every evening.

- Lift up the Cling Wrap to air the tank at night until the next morning.

I look forward to the progress of my DSM in Week 2. Feel free to drop any suggestions or comments. Have a good week ahead everyone!


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## syahan

I hope this post finds you well. It's week 2 of DSM. The hair grass are growing healthily as no mould seen. New runners from the existing clumps can be clearly seen. At the same time, new growth are 'popping out' of the substrate.

Same routine applied as in Week 1. May this consistency will result to new growth spreading. As process of DSM is going on smoothly till date, I am getting equipments for filling up the tank ready-Eg: Filter, Chiller and CO2. 

You may drop your comments and suggestions. Meanwhile, have a good week ahead!

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## rogerlim

Is that a new chihiros model light set?

----------


## syahan

Yup ya right roger..chihiros E601S.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## syahan

Yup your right roger..its chihiros E601S.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## rogerlim

The light looks like it has too much blue in it, making the green looks wash out?

----------


## syahan

Isit..didnt really notice..hehehe..but still trying out this lights and will see how it perform when the tank is flooded..

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## syahan

Hi guys been trying to post updates past few week but cant be done..think update on the website..
Now its total of 7 weeks since setup.have cut down the DSM to 3 weeks instead of 8 weeks since ive got all my equipment ready.
- chiller
- eheim classic 350
- CO2 2L tank with soloinod regulator 
- surface skimmer

Its 4 weeks since flooding...everyting look good,green and lush..no signs of algea.
Added...
12 neon tetra
18 green neon tetra
4 oto
6 yamato shirmp

Temp keep at 25-26c

Ferts and additive..
Seachem Excel
Seachem Iron
Seachem Flourish
Seachem Notrogen
Seachem Potassium
Seachem Phosphorus
Seachem Prime

Lighting and Co2 on timer for twice a day 4hr each.

Water change twice a week
Wednesday 20%
Sunday 50%

Hope the hairgrass can maintain its lushness and keep the colour without any algea issue..welcome for any suggestion thank..

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## hann

Very nice progress for your hairgrass. Great looking and lush. Noticed u change from eheim inlet and outlet to glass lily pipe.

----------


## syahan

Hi hann thanks..still learning n trying my luck.yah have changed to glass lily pipes..but dun really like it..the inlet have small opening for the water to flow in..and the outlet did not have much surface agitition..mayb cos i got the narrow outlet opening..unlike the eheim wide outlet opening tat cos more surface movement..might consider getting a wider opening for the inlet and wider outlet ones..


> Very nice progress for your hairgrass. Great looking and lush. Noticed u change from eheim inlet and outlet to glass lily pipe.


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

What's the light power level on the Chihiros?

----------


## syahan

> What's the light power level on the Chihiros?


Hi torque6..i switch on to the max..all the time..i think its level 7..

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## Goalkeeper

Nice tank and scape.... Clean and neat!

----------


## syahan

> Nice tank and scape.... Clean and neat!


Thanks Goalkeeper..actually i tot of adding 1 more species of plant either stem plant behind or low growing plants around the main stone..any suggestion?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

> Hi torque6..i switch on to the max..all the time..i think its level 7..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Should be fine, the height of the LED is quite high.

----------


## syahan

Yah..at first i tried with lower height during the DSM period but i notice the heat coming from the LED was too abit too much..so ive adjust it to the current height..


> Should be fine, the height of the LED is quite high.


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

I used to use the height extenders but found them too flimsy when I used full power. They also run hot, so I used back the acrylic stands. I am on level 3 and the height of the fish tank is around 50cm depth, but I have another older version Chihiros LED at power level 1. So 2 sets for better spread. Chihiros A series are really good LEDs, not sure why people favor Twinstar and ADA Aquasky.

----------


## syahan

Yah the height extender is really flimsy..too bad this series dosent comes with the acrylic stand..so got no choice got to just adjust the height..actually i tot of getting the hanging kit..or DIY the hanging kit..or switch to twinstar the hanging ones..but so far the chihiros works well..plants happy fishes happy iam happy...hahahah mayb if got bujet then il switch to twinstar with hanging kit.


> I used to use the height extenders but found them too flimsy when I used full power. They also run hot, so I used back the acrylic stands. I am on level 3 and the height of the fish tank is around 50cm depth, but I have another older version Chihiros LED at power level 1. So 2 sets for better spread. Chihiros A series are really good LEDs, not sure why people favor Twinstar and ADA Aquasky.


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## Goalkeeper

> I used to use the height extenders but found them too flimsy when I used full power. They also run hot, so I used back the acrylic stands. I am on level 3 and the height of the fish tank is around 50cm depth, but I have another older version Chihiros LED at power level 1. So 2 sets for better spread. Chihiros A series are really good LEDs, not sure why people favor Twinstar and ADA Aquasky.


Torque6, are they full spectrum LEDs? I used both and while chihiros is indeed good it seems to me Twinstar is better for the red plants?

----------


## torque6

This full spectrum thingy has been debated since I don't know when. Some people favor red lights is better for plants some say no difference as plants can utilize all spectrum of lights. I am not scientist so I don't really know and care. I just need a light which can support good plant growth with lower power, adjustable with dimmer, can use with height extender or acrylic stand and finally runs at no heat for both LED and power adapter. So the Chihiros fits the bill perfectly. Twinstar is just a high light. And any high light is suitable for red plants, not just Twinstar. ADA aquasky is not full spectrum LED but it can also bring out super red in plants. There was a time I wanted to move to Twinstar, but heard from many users that the power supply runs super hot and the heat from the LED doesn't disperse well as there is no aluminium fins. So that indirectly heats up the water.

Unless of course Lawrence or Ryan brings in the Twinstar E & S series dimmer, then maybe will switch.

It feels as if Twinstar heavily photoshop their Facebook demo tanks and product images to entice users to buy them. Because those tanks at EOA look nothing like those on Facebook in terms of coloration.

----------


## syahan

Hi guys any one using the intense inline co2 diffuser..? Any review..? Tot of trying one..

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## rogerlim

I used it before but it started leaking at the connectors. I find it difficult to clean as it clogs up frequently.

----------


## syahan

Aha..ok thanks bro..my worry is the maintance part..cos the ceramic diffuser is inside...but hows the bubble coming out compare to the normal glass diffuser..


> I used it before but it started leaking at the connectors. I find it difficult to clean as it clogs up frequently.


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

With inline diffuser, CO2 would get better mixing before coming out to the outflow, and It would reach to plants better then normal diffuser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rogerlim

> Aha..ok thanks bro..my worry is the maintance part..cos the ceramic diffuser is inside...but hows the bubble coming out compare to the normal glass diffuser..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Maintenance quite headache if you compare it to ceramic disc. My tank looks smokey and the outlet is like those car exhaust when CO2 is on.

----------


## syahan

> Maintenance quite headache if you compare it to ceramic disc. My tank looks smokey and the outlet is like those car exhaust when CO2 is on.


Ok icic..still thinking weather to get one..coz currently my glass difusser getting clog and dirty..planing to get a spare glass diffuser or change to the inline diffuser..

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## rogerlim

> Ok icic..still thinking weather to get one..coz currently my glass difusser getting clog and dirty..planing to get a spare glass diffuser or change to the inline diffuser..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


I use this now. It is good.

----------


## syahan

> With inline diffuser, CO2 would get better mixing before coming out to the outflow, and It would reach to plants better then normal diffuser. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Noted bro..looking to try thos inline diffuser..just worry bout the maintance part..and how the tank look like when co2 is running with the inline diffuser..

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## syahan

Nice bro..tis one nice and cute..small and less space consuming..where u get this..


> I use this now. It is good.


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## rogerlim

I got mine from east ocean fish shop at Tiong Bahru.

----------


## syahan

> I got mine from east ocean fish shop at Tiong Bahru.


Ok noted bro..thanks

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## syahan

Hi guys need help to ID what kind of otos is this?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

I was browsing the forums for pictures of an ANS tank and yours came up. Totally forgot you have this brand tank. Thanks. Downloaded a lot of your pictures for future reference. Hope your tank is doing well.

----------


## shinmi

> Hi guys need help to ID what kind of otos is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


It looks like chinese algae eater to me, please correct me if i am wrong

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## justin_diong

> It looks like chinese algae eater to me, please correct me if i am wrong
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes, it is correct as Chinese Algae Eater.

----------


## CK777

> Hi guys been trying to post updates past few week but cant be done..think update on the website..
> Now its total of 7 weeks since setup.have cut down the DSM to 3 weeks instead of 8 weeks since ive got all my equipment ready.
> - chiller
> - eheim classic 350
> - CO2 2L tank with soloinod regulator 
> - surface skimmer
> 
> Its 4 weeks since flooding...everyting look good,green and lush..no signs of algea.
> Added...
> ...


Beautiful work of art and the hair grass growth is neat.

----------

